#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-03
<aeryal> hola¿
<DPini> Hola Ubuntaires!!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-04
<puhig> exit
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-05
<ger> hola?
<ger> hola
<jordisayol> hola ger
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-06
<waiked> bones
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-08
<shamael> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-01
<fmonroy07> hola
<fmonroy07> Cómo puedo contactar con el grupo de Terrassa?
<tomeu_> hola
<tomeu_> tenc un problem
<tomeu_> a
<tomeu_> hi ha colqu?
<tomeu_> Perfavor
<tomeu_> sdfsdkfhksdfksfkñdksdksgds
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<wagafo> Bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################
<tsdgeos> wolas
<rafael_carreras> El primer punt és la Valoració de la Ubuntu Global Jam de Caldes de Montbui
<rafael_carreras> al final, només hi vam ser tres
<rafael_carreras> ens ho vam passar bé de tota manera
<rafael_carreras> almenys jo :-)
<wagafo> Sí, jo també. Em vaig dedicar pràcticament tot el temps a acabar l'actualització del Gallart, però
<rafael_carreras> vam fer actualitzacions de sistema i vam passar alguns bugs
<wagafo> Jo vaig fer 4 o 5 traduccions
<wagafo> Però està una mica quiet l'equip de traducció, o m'ho sembla a mi?
<rafael_carreras> sí,  mi també m'ho sembla
<rafael_carreras> però no sé si tradueixen molt o no
<wagafo> Boníssima la col·lecció de pingüins del restoran
<rafael_carreras> hehe, sí
<SiscoGarcia> Bona nit a tothom
<alexm> bona nit
<alexm> per què creieu que va haver-hi poca assistència?
<SiscoGarcia> jo sóc a la llista de traducció i darrerament és poc activa
<wagafo> Jo crec que com tot als Global jam s'ha assegurar assistència local
<wagafo> perquè si depenem sempre de l'equip hi ha cops en què pocs podem participar
<wagafo> A la Mina al penúltim Global Jam no érem molt més de l'equip, però hi havia molta gent local
<SiscoGarcia> en aquest sentit us volia comentar que aquesta temporada m'he de desactivar més del que ja estic
<SiscoGarcia> :(
<SiscoGarcia> altres afers, personals i familiars, m'impedeixen dedicar-me com caldria a l'equip
<wagafo> Tranquil Sisco, es fa el que es pot...
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: no cal patir, aquestes coses passes
<rafael_carreras> passen
<SiscoGarcia> ja, només volia comentar-ho i que fossiu els primers a saber-ho
<alexm> gràcies i ànims, SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> també em sap greu venir a la reunió per primer cop des de fa temps per dir-vos això
<alexm> no te'n sàpiga, cap problema
<SiscoGarcia> però, en fi, mentre sigui aquí espero fer profit
<SiscoGarcia> merci pels ànims
<SiscoGarcia> som-hi nois!
<alexm> estic d'acord amb en wagafo que cal tenir participació local a les UGJ
<rafael_carreras> sí, estaria bé
<wagafo> Doncs la valoració de la Global Jam per mi bé, i cal assegurar una mínima massa critica local abans d'acceptar les candidatures
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, prendrem nota
<SiscoGarcia> com es pot assegurar la mínima massa crítica local?
<wagafo> Home, quan ens proposen fer-la en algun lloc preguntar si asseguren una mínima participació
<rafael_carreras> no, assegurar no crec que poguem
<SiscoGarcia> és això el que vull dir, no sé si podem assegurar
<SiscoGarcia> de manera que hem de confiar en l'ull crític de qui ens ho digui
<wagafo> Sí, d'acord, dic almenys que hi hagi la intenció
<SiscoGarcia> d'altra banda, quin seria el mínim?
<rafael_carreras> sí, però n'hem de parlar amb els organitzadors
<alexm> potser el tipus d'activitats que s'hi fan no engresquen gaire el personal
<rafael_carreras> home, això de treballar... :-)
<SiscoGarcia> depèn alexm
<SiscoGarcia> ja fa un temps a Caldes hi havia molt bon ambient i vam fer molta feina
<SiscoGarcia> també va passar el mateix a la UPC i a Borges
<SiscoGarcia> la gent tenia clar que venia a treballar i ho va fer amb ganes
<wagafo> Jo crec que a la gent li agrada aprendre a contribuir
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, +1
<rafael_carreras> bé, passem al segon punt?
<SiscoGarcia> ok
<wagafo> Sí
<rafael_carreras> Xerrades de la Festa Quàntica
<rafael_carreras> Tenim algunes xerrades no confirmades, però l'horari comença a prendre forma.
<wagafo> La data ja està confirmada definitivament?
<SiscoGarcia> pel que fa  a la festa, sento dir-vos que no podré preparar la presentació :(
<rafael_carreras> sí, el 10 de novembre
<SiscoGarcia> a poc que pugui vindré, però no podré fer de ponent. ho sento
<wagafo> Posaré un esdeveniment a la web
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ens falta un conferenciant d'inici :-)
<SiscoGarcia> animeu-vos que en sou uns quants que tots sabem que ho feu molt bé
<wagafo> Jo aquest trimestre estic fins al coll, no em puc comprometre
<rafael_carreras> ja demanarem a la llista, no patiu
<rafael_carreras> he contactat amb el de Labdoo
<SiscoGarcia> a València recordo que es va fer una molt bona presentació :P
<rafael_carreras> i diu que no podrà venir perquè serà als EUA, però que podria fer-ho per videoconferència o enviar-hi algú altre
<rafael_carreras> jo preferiria que enviés algú altre, encara que no sigui el cap
<rafael_carreras> perquè una videoconferència, ... no és el mateix
<SiscoGarcia> si no n'envia cap altre i no omplim l'espai sempre podem acceptar la videoconferència, oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí, però jo ho reservaria com a última opció, no ho sé
<SiscoGarcia> això vull dir, com a última opció
<alexm> el 10n estem preparant un nou curs de Perl :(
<rafael_carreras> no sé com ho fa el cap ni com ho farà el substitut, però suposo que bé
<SiscoGarcia> segur que sí
<rafael_carreras> alexm: vaja, tu sí que ets a massa llocs :)
<SiscoGarcia>  esperem que pugui venir un substitut
<rafael_carreras> no li he respost avui, peò li diré que prefereixo el substitut
<SiscoGarcia> ok
<rafael_carreras> encara tinc un altre ponent per contactar, a veure si cau
<rafael_carreras> el que trobo a faltar són ponències que ens vinguin i no que les hagi d'anar a cercar
<alexm> rafael_carreras: ja et veig fent la presentació :p
<rafael_carreras> alexm: poca broma :-P
<alexm> xD
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<wagafo> Podem fer els anuncis a la llista i al fòrum a veure si cau algú o alguna...
<alexm> potser caldria fer una crida a la participació a la llista general
<rafael_carreras> ja la vaig fer
<wagafo> Sí, em sembla que jo la vaig penjar al fòrum també...
<alexm> ups, no ho recordo, perdona
<SiscoGarcia> doncs es torna a fer, no crec que passi res per insistir
<alexm> aleshores la gent té por de fer presentacions ;)
<alexm> potser hem de fer un taller de com es preparen :p
<wagafo> una metaxerrada
<SiscoGarcia> sempre es pot aprofitar una que ja estigui feta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/Presentacions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=PresentacioPangolina.odp
<alexm> o podem fer un sorteig i designar els ponent aleatòriament
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, sense haver-s'ho preparat?
<alexm> sovint la gent necessita una empenteta
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: no el dia de la festa, un mes abans per exemple
<SiscoGarcia> però com fas el sorteig? entre tots els de la llista?
<SiscoGarcia> de quina llista?
<alexm> per començar entre els de la llista de l'equip ;)
<SiscoGarcia> :)
<alexm> després pels meus actius a la llista general
<wagafo> i finalment entre els assistents a la festa, per sorpresa
<alexm> exacte ;)
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<alexm> els diem... feu una llista de temes dels quals us interessi que parli algú
<alexm> i aleshores els traiem a l'escenari perquè ells parlin del tema que els preocupa i des d'allà seguim un fil
<alexm> fent preguntes, aportant idees, fent debat
<SiscoGarcia> mmmm, m'agrada
<SiscoGarcia> s'assembla a la desconferència de València que tant (em) va agradar
<alexm> el que passa és que la sorpresa es trencarà després del primer «voluntari» i la resta sortiran per cames xD
<SiscoGarcia> si només és un espai que falta omplir no hi ha problema
<rafael_carreras> vinga, tercer tema
<wagafo> apa
<rafael_carreras> Enllaç a les guies ubuntaires al web
<rafael_carreras> Hi posem un enllaç a les guies del Miquel?
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<wagafo> La veritat és que les vaig llegir ja fa una parell d'anys i estaven bé
<SiscoGarcia> no sé quina «oficialitat» els hi podem donar, però trobo que com a ajuda per qui comen
<SiscoGarcia> comença estan força bé
<alexm> +1
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí, ara seria qúestió de trobar-hi un lloc al web
<wagafo> SiscoGarcia, d'acord
<SiscoGarcia> nanit cubells
<cubells> SiscoGarcia: bona nit.
<SiscoGarcia> no sé si té sentit discutir l'oficialitat que els hi volem donar
<wagafo> Hi ha una secció Recursos/Ajuda on poden encabir molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<rafael_carreras> ah, perfecte
<rafael_carreras> t'hi pots encarregar tu, wagafo?
<wagafo> Sí, potser també a la web els podríem trobar un lloc
<SiscoGarcia> parlàvem del web wagafo
<SiscoGarcia> no?
<wagafo> No parlàvem de la wiki de l'equip?
<SiscoGarcia> jo entenia que quan deies la secció recursos ajuda volies dir: http://ajuda.ubuntu.cat/
<rafael_carreras> jo parlava del web
<SiscoGarcia> el que passa és que la pàgina que acabo d'apuntar que penja del nostre web té enllaços d'ajuda oficials
<wagafo> Ah, d'acord, doncs s'hauria de mirar, encara hi cap una entrada el menú que comença amb Visita guiada
<SiscoGarcia> potser també es podria enllaçar des del web a la secció de recursos/ajuda del wiki... però seria una altra cosa
<wagafo> Potser podríem crear una entrada que digués "Ajuda"
<rafael_carreras> vaja, aquesta pàgina d'ajuda és ben antiquada
<SiscoGarcia> de fet al web ja hi ha un apartat a dalt a l'esquerra on diu Assistència
<wagafo> Sí, tens raó, SiscoGarcia
<wagafo> Aquí es on quedaria millor un enllaç a les guien d l'Ubuntero
<SiscoGarcia> a sota d'on diu Pàgines d'ajuda (que apunta on acabo de dir) podrien enllaçar-se les guies del Miquel
<SiscoGarcia> com ho veieu?
<rafael_carreras> jo bé
<wagafo> Jo ho veig bé, SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> calen 5 vots?
<alexm> si ningú hi té cap inconvenient no crec que calgui votar-ho
<SiscoGarcia> això volia dir alexm
<wagafo> Sí, no crec que necessiti votació
<rafael_carreras> no, no cal
<SiscoGarcia> doncs sembla decidit
<rafael_carreras> molt rebé
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem per avui
<rafael_carreras> ens veiem a la llista
<SiscoGarcia> apa, bona nit i fins la propera
<wagafo> Bona nit a tots
<rafael_carreras> ####################################################
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tothom
<alexm> bona nit
<cubells> bona nit...
<carlesoriol> bona nit
<carlesoriol> arribo tard :-(
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-04
<McNulti> #barcelona
<McNulti> hola soc nou
<McNulti> algu em pot ajudar
<McNulti> hola, algu em reb?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-09-30
<Soru_> Quèeeee hi haaaa alguuuú? xD
#ubuntu-cat 2013-10-01
<rafael_carreras> esperem una miqueta...
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre, que hi ha algú?
<alexm> o/
<alexm> estava mirant si trobava les normes per poder accedir al planet però no les trobo
<alexm> em sonava que hi havia una pàgina al wiki
<rafael_carreras> ara ho miro
<rafael_carreras> no ho trobo tampoc
<rafael_carreras> però també em sona
<alexm> segurament hi havia un enllaç al planeta antic, a veure si el trobo
<alexm> si vols comencem a comentar els temes, no se'ns faci tard
<rafael_carreras> el primer tema era la presència a la volcànica d'olot
<rafael_carreras> però em penso que tal com ho portem últimament, ho hauríem de deixar estar
<rafael_carreras> ens van convidar a anar-hi, gairebé com cada any
<alexm> jo no podré anar-hi, o sigui que també ho veig malament amb els que som
<alexm> potser podem engrescar la llista perquè algun ubuntaire local s'animi
<rafael_carreras> que s'animi a muntar alguna cosa?
<rafael_carreras> no sñe quants ubuntaires hi ha a Olot, diria que zero
<rafael_carreras> però bé, ho podem provar
<alexm> no crec que puguem fer gran cosa més, però jo ho provaria
<alexm> en conec com a mínim 1, tot i que no crec que s'animi
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, despŕes ja respondré l'Ivan
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt són els nous projectes (?)
<rafael_carreras> el cas és que hi ha allò de l'XP que deixa de tenir actualitzacions
<rafael_carreras> i la idea és promocional lubuntu 14.04 LTS per a ordinadors antics
<rafael_carreras> o relativament antics, de fet
<rafael_carreras> a mi això m'ha agradat bastant, i mira que últimament no m'agrada res
<rafael_carreras> podria ser una oportunitat per recaptar voluntaris
<rafael_carreras> i es podrien fer moltes coses
<alexm> m'agrada aquest enfoc
<alexm> també crec que podria ser una bona manera d'atreure voluntaris
<rafael_carreras> la cosa va per llarg, així que hi ha temps per pensar com aconseguir engrescar els nous voluntaris
<rafael_carreras> és bàsic tenir voluntaris nous per poder-hi fer una cosa amb cara i ulls
<alexm> saps si la llista va creixent en número de membres?
<alexm> per tenir una idea de si almenys creix
<rafael_carreras> no, es manté molt constant, de vegades entra un de nou i de vegades en marxa un altre
<rafael_carreras> no sé si les llistes serien el lloc per trobar-los
<rafael_carreras> potser millor el fòrum o el web
<alexm> hm... aleshores haurem d'empescar-nos alguna altra cosa
<alexm> o acostar-nos a les llistes de d'altres comunitats
<alexm> pot ser un tema interessant a debatre a la propera festa
<rafael_carreras> sí
<alexm> hi ha algun projecte nou més?
<rafael_carreras> no, és que aquest ja és molt gros (o ho pot ser)
<alexm> a veure com anirà doncs
<rafael_carreras> posava l'interrogant perquè primer hem de saber si som capaços d'encetar nous projectes
<alexm> et sembla que passem al darrer tema?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> Posar al dia el Planeta Ubuntu.cat
<alexm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/web/planeta
<alexm> la pàgina descriu clarament la normativa
<alexm> crec que no caldria canviar-la, oi? en tot cas, fer neteja
<rafael_carreras> sí, s'ha de fer neteja
<rafael_carreras> tenint en compte que ha estat caigut uns quants mesos i que ningú no se n'ha queixat, apart d'en cubells, no caldrà ni avisar els "interessats"
<alexm> d'acord
<rafael_carreras> qui ho farà?
<alexm> en una propera UGJ podríem mirar de programar algun script que ens digui si hi ha gent que ja no és membre de l'equip
<alexm> tenim algun lloc on posar la llista de tasques pendents?
<rafael_carreras> no, potser l'hauríem d'obrir
<alexm> potser podem crear un bug en alguna banda del launchpad i anotar-ho allà
<rafael_carreras> també
<cubells> hola a tots
<alexm> hola mestre!
<cubells> :)
<cubells> sabeu com funciona això del planeta ara?
<rafael_carreras> jo no
<cubells> Ho explique.
<alexm> sabem el que vas dir per correu
<cubells> Abans el planeta estava extern al drupal => difícil de mantenir
<cubells> Ara està intern. Hi ha un mòdul udp, ubuntu drupal planet
<rafael_carreras> sí, això ho sabíem :-)
<cubells> on un administrador pot afegir tants fils de subscripció com vulga i assignar-lo als usuaris
<rafael_carreras> ah, genial
<cubells> els usuaris poden modificar la seva url del rss i canviar el nom.
<cubells> Si atorguem permisos, fins i tot cada usuari podria canviar el seu hackergotxi
<cubells> bàsicament és això.
<rafael_carreras> no caldria donar permisos, que no tenim tants clients
<alexm> molt bé, cubells
<cubells> rafael_carreras: doncs planeta sense imatges...
<alexm> tenim els hackergotchis antics encara
<alexm> però no sé si és gaire maco fotre'ls als usuaris del drupal sense el seu permís
<rafael_carreras> cubells, vull dir que els podem posar nosaltres, no?
<cubells> rafael_carreras: ho podría mirar.
<rafael_carreras> alexm: també és això
<alexm> l'administrador pot modificar el perfil dels usuaris de drupal, segur que pot posar imatges
<alexm> la cosa és si és correcte fer-ho sense permís
<rafael_carreras> de tota manera, hes mirat ara alguns blogs i fa literalment "anys" que no s'hi escriu res
<cubells> hi havia molta m*rda.
<alexm> l'altre tema és que per ser al planeta n'hi ha prou amb haver fet alguna contribució fa una pila d'anys
<alexm> pots haver deixat la comunitat i seguir estant al planeta perquè encara ets membre de ~ubuntu.cat
<rafael_carreras> alexm: està clar que no, però així és com ho tem assumit de facto
<alexm> no sé si té gaire sentit això
<alexm> avui no seria el dia per canviar-ho, és clar
<cubells> Jo simplement posaria com a condició estar registrat al wiki/drupal. No podem exigir més enllà o escriurem el rafael i jo :)
<alexm> però potser caldria obrir el debat sobre això
<rafael_carreras> obrim el debat a la llista d'equip?
<rafael_carreras> o a info?
<cubells> rafael_carreras: +1
<alexm> a l'equip
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, demà ho faré
<alexm> ok, perfecte
<alexm> lo de les imatges potser podem obrir un altre fil a info per indicar que la gent que sigui al planeta pot posar-se una imatge
<alexm> un cop comprovat que es pot, és clar
<rafael_carreras> alexm: però això un cop haguem eliminat els que no hi han de ser ja
<alexm> necessitarem un conillet d'índies que no tingui permisos d'admin
<rafael_carreras> jo no en tinc
<alexm> no tinc clar que n'hi hagi gaires a eliminar, rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> a mi ja m'és igual :-D
<alexm> doncs no fem neteja encara, parlem del tema a la llista i a veure com respira el personal
<alexm> a la llista de l'equip, vull dir
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs ja estem
<alexm> cubells: no sé si ho has vist, la normativa del planet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/web/planeta
<cubells> Sí
<cubells> T'ho anava a dir abans però m'has tallat amb un altre fil.
<cubells> la informació és obsoleta i qui estiga en aquesta pàgina no assegura que estiga al planet
<alexm> si creus que l'hem de flexibilitzar o canviar per adaptar-la, ho parlem a la llista quen en rafael_carreras enceti el fil
<cubells> De fet solament està al planet la gent que vaig enviar en un correu...
<alexm> la llista dels feeds la podem eliminar
<cubells> ok
<alexm> hi estàs d'acord, rafael_carreras ?
<rafael_carreras> i tant
<alexm> ja ho faig jo mateix
<alexm> deixo només la part de normativa
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, gràcies
<rafael_carreras> vinga, que ja estem, bona nit
<cubells> molt bé. Estem en contacte mestres.
<alexm> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> #######################################################################
<alexm> cubells: si encara ets per aquí, acabo de mirar el meu perfil al drupal i no veig enlloc el fil rss
<cubells> vaig...
<alexm> segurament calgui modificar els permisos o rols dels usuaris
<alexm> no cal que t'ho miris ara ni que t'ho miris tu, si no pots
<cubells> pots accedir aquí: http://www.ubuntu.cat/admin/settings/udplanet
<cubells> alexm: ?
<alexm> no, jo tampoc sóc admin
<cubells> alexm: ja t'he donat permisos...
<cubells> hi pots accedir ara?
<alexm> sí, aleshores m'has fet admin?
<cubells> sí
<cubells> alexm: recorda que si afegeixes tarda una mica en actualitzar, ja saps, cache i la resta...
<alexm> d'acord, ja parlarem un altre dia de si convé que els usuaris s'ho puguin modificar ells mateixos
<alexm> ara mateix no podran
<cubells> ho has provat a la fitxa del teu user a modifica a veure si es modifica si el fil te l'ha assignat el admin? Perquè si no te l'assigna, evidentment no pots canviar-ho...
<alexm> jo ja el tenia assignat perquè sortia al planet
<alexm> quan he anat a editar-lo sense permisos, ni tan sols veia la pestanya del plugin al meu perfil
<alexm> ara que sóc admin ja veig la pestanya i puc editar el fil
<alexm> hi ha alguna cosa de permisos que caldrà corregir però no ve d'avui
<alexm> jo retiro ja...
<alexm> bona nit i moltes gràcies, cubells
<cubells> ok
#ubuntu-cat 2013-10-02
<cubells> alexm: anit vaig canviar per a què els usuaris registrats pogueren veure la pestanya dels feeds del planeta... Perquè ho tinguis en compte i ho proves.
<Soru> Pareix que sí que hi ha gent!
<Soru> cubells: Hola?
<cubells> Soru: hola...
<Soru> Perfecte
<Soru> Es que fa uns dies que ho vaig dir però pot ser ningú em va llegir
<Soru> http://www.ubuntu.cat/%20http%3A/%252Fidenti.ca/group/ubuntaires
<Soru> L'enllaç de baix a identi.ca no funciona
<cubells> Soru: arreglat...
<Soru> cubells: Molt bé, perfecte!
<Soru> cubells: No sol haver massa activitat per ací, no?
<cubells> No
<cubells> La crisi fa que tothom estigui treballant...
#ubuntu-cat 2013-10-03
<eduma> hola
<eduma> tinc un problema
<eduma> vaig actualitzar el 12.04
<eduma> i ara la pantalla es queda com bloquejada d'un bon inici
<eduma> he anat mirant d'arreglar
<eduma> es un problema amb la versio del kernel i la tarja nvidia
#ubuntu-cat 2013-10-04
<perpijib> holà, bon dia
#ubuntu-cat 2014-10-01
<rafael_carreras> #######################################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<wagafo> Bon vespre!
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de parlar de la festa de novembre
<wagafo> Endavant!
<rafael_carreras> ja tenim confirmat el lloc i la data
<alexm> \o/
<rafael_carreras> que semblava que ja estava confirmat, però encara no
<wagafo> D'acord, faré els anuncis a la web i al fòrum
<rafael_carreras> divendres toca fer el call for papers
<wagafo> Espero que no haguem d'omplir la graella un altre cop nosaltres...
<rafael_carreras> ja hi ha alguna petició de xerrada i tallers
<wagafo> Suposo que sent a Barcelona ho tindrem millor
<rafael_carreras> però ja veurem com va la cosa
<rafael_carreras> avui havia de venir la martina a la reunió
<rafael_carreras> però no la veig
<rafael_carreras> per veure si ens ha d'explicar alguna idea o cosa que s'hagi de fer
<wagafo> A veure si aconseguim instal·lar algun dual boot amb windows8, encara no ho tinc massa clar
<josepgallart> bona nit
<wagafo> Hola josepgallart
<josepgallart> tenim reunio?
<rafael_carreras> sí, parlàvem de la propera festa
<wagafo> Sí, ja l'estem fent
<wagafo> Interessaria completar la graella quan més aviat millor, així podem fer difusió
<josepgallart> ok disculpeu pero acavo de arivar de barcelona
<wagafo> Penso que a les últimes festes vam obrir el formulari massa tard, i així és més difícil que tenim una bona participació
<rafael_carreras> miraré de fer demà la crida a la participació
<rafael_carreras> vull dir de ponents per le xerrades
<wagafo> Sí, potser també hem d'anar mirant nosaltres de suggerir-li a gent que coneixem si els interessa presentar alguna cosa
<rafael_carreras> sí, això s'ha de fer de seguida també
<wagafo> No fa falta que anem al lloc a veure com està tot, oi? Ja el coneixem...
<josepgallart> tenim la data?
<rafael_carreras> jo diria que no, però en parlaré amb la martina
<alexm> 15 de novembre, crec recordar
<rafael_carreras> sí, serà el 15 de novembre
<wagafo> Com tenim el mirall, alexm?
<alexm> fa dies que no el netejo :P
<alexm> ara que m'hi has fet pensar, el posaré a la motxilla i demà el posaré a actualitzar
<josepgallart> gracies
<wagafo> Ferpecte, diria el Sisco
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem, no?
<rafael_carreras> parlaré amb la martina d'alguna cosa pendent
<rafael_carreras> i de quina xerrada ens farà
<wagafo> D'acord!
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, bona nit
<alexm> no prometo tenir lo de les instal·lacions automàtiques
<josepgallart> bona nit
<alexm> però sí els miralls actualitzats
<alexm> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ###########################################################################################
<wagafo> Vinga, bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2014-10-03
<Dracdargent> Bi a tarda
#ubuntu-cat 2014-10-05
<aaa> Hola?
#ubuntu-cat 2015-09-29
<enric> bones
<enric> ja se sap quan es farà la presentació de la nova versió d'ubuntu?
<enric> la 15.10
#ubuntu-cat 2016-10-05
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona ni!!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt que tinc és la Data de la festa de Ripoll
<rafael_carreras> però ja la tenim
<wagafo> Doncs, tema següent...
<rafael_carreras> serà el 5 de novembre
<rafael_carreras> Preparatius per la festa de Ripoll
<wagafo> Va lent el tema de les xerrades, oi?
<rafael_carreras> el cas és que tenim un taller confirmat i res més
<AniolMarti> Això sembla... Tinc fet el webform, només falten les xerrades
<rafael_carreras> ningú més no me n'ha dit res
<wagafo> En cas d'emergència jo puc fer alguna cosa, però a veure si surten més xerrades
<AniolMarti> Em sap greu, però aquell dia estaré molt enfeinat i no en podré fer cap
<rafael_carreras> aquest taller es podria allargar perquè fos de dues hores
<wagafo> Li podem preguntar al Radu si vol fer alguna cosa sobre el telèfon
<rafael_carreras> preguntem-li doncs
<wagafo> Tenim alguna previsió del tipus de públic, AniolMarti?
<AniolMarti> Encara no s'han obert inscripcions però suposo que la majoria serà jovent
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: saps si hi haurà ordinadors disponibles?
<rafael_carreras> entenc que no, però vaja :-)
<AniolMarti> Si cal 1 o 2 els puc portar jo
<AniolMarti> Però d'entrada no
<rafael_carreras> no, jo vull dir 10
<AniolMarti> Doncs em sap greu, però no
<rafael_carreras> li hauré de dir al Paco, a veure com ho orientem
<wagafo> La gent es pot portar els seus propis portàtils, rafael_carreras
<AniolMarti> Generalment s'ha fet així, no?
<wagafo> Quan ferm la festas a instituts, hi ha aules d'ordinadores
<rafael_carreras> però no sempre fem tallers
<rafael_carreras> però vaja, farem el que diu en wagafo
<wagafo> Però avisant-li a la gent que cal portar portàtil per al taller, suposo que no hi haurà problema, de pas li instal·lem Linux si no tnen
<AniolMarti> Ja ho afegirem a la web doncs
<AniolMarti> Que cal portar portàtil
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: val més que el portin instal·lat, sinó no podran fer el taller
<rafael_carreras> se us acudeix alguna xerrada o taller que pugui ser interessant per la festa?
<wagafo> Sí, śs clar, rafael_carreras
<AniolMarti> Sent una Lan Party, jocs d'ubuntu
<AniolMarti> L'especialista és en Miquel Adroer oi?
<wagafo> Jo puc fer una sobre eines per a guitarristes amb l'Ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> li puc dir al miquel a veure què
<wagafo> Però preferiria que no, estic molt ocupat fins a aquesta data
<AniolMarti> Demà parlaré amb l'ajuntament si saben d'algú que en pugui fer alguna
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, AniolMarti
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més d'organització?
<AniolMarti> Crec que no
<AniolMarti> Vaja, hi haurà el mirror
<wagafo> El tema dinar està resols?
<AniolMarti> Quan munti la xarxa ja el posaré
<AniolMarti> Falta fer la reserva, però necessito saber la gent xD
<wagafo> Jo portaré el meu mirall també
<wagafo> Anirem al mateix lloc que a la Jam?
<AniolMarti> No, era una mica massa car
<AniolMarti> Pregunto pel grup d'ubuntuphone de Telegram el tema xerrades?
<rafael_carreras> sí, pregunta a veure
<rafael_carreras> doncs el següent tema és la Reverificació del LoCo 2016
<rafael_carreras> la reunió del Council és el dimarts 11 a les 20h
<wagafo> Jo no puc fins a les 21:00
<rafael_carreras> perdó, a les 19h
<AniolMarti> Jo no sé si podré
<rafael_carreras> no cal que hi siguem tots, però si que cal que algú m'acompanyi
<aniolgarcia> Jo encara no puc assegurar que pugui...
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja avisaré a la llista, a veure si algú s'hi apunta
<AniolMarti> Quant dura?
<wagafo> Jo entre les 18:00 i les 21:00 els dimarts no puc
<rafael_carreras> un quart d'hora, però primer van els francesos, així que més o menys seria a les 19:15
<AniolMarti> Crec que podré
<rafael_carreras> no patiu, que no hi hauria d'haver problemes aquest any
<AniolMarti> Sent festa el 12, no crec que tingui problema
<wagafo> He mirat una reunió on es discutia el cas del gallecs i asturians, i es parlava del nostre equip, va sentar precedent
<rafael_carreras> no m'estranya, amb el pollastre que els vam muntar :-)
<rafael_carreras> un altre tema
<rafael_carreras> Possible install party a Barcelona
<rafael_carreras> m'han contactat per mirar de fer una festeta a barcelona al novembre
<AniolMarti> Quina informació hi ha?
<rafael_carreras> els he dit que en tot cas hauria de ser després de ripoll
<wagafo> Qui i a on, rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> és una antiga fàbrica a Sant Andreu
<rafael_carreras> tenen una mena de fab lab o similar
<wagafo> Serà a aquell lloc que te nom rus, oi?
<rafael_carreras> no ho sé
<wagafo> La nau nosequé
<rafael_carreras> espera que ho miro
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que es diu Soko
<wagafo> Doncs no és on jo deia
<wagafo> Doncs si concreten la data podrem dir si tenim gent per fer-ho, oi?
<AniolMarti> Sí, sense saber la data poc podem dir...
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, només demanen fer instal·lacions, no parlen de xerrades ni tallers
<wagafo> Jo deia la nau Ivanow
<rafael_carreras> quedaré en una data i us dic
<rafael_carreras> si em dieu una data que us vagi bé...
<AniolMarti> Amb instal·lacions rai, tirem de mirror :)
<rafael_carreras> http://www.soko.tech/
<AniolMarti> Cap a finals de novembre principis de desembre a mi
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: exacte
<wagafo> Jo amb que m'ho anoti amb temps, cap problema
<AniolMarti> A partir de la festa a ripoll fins a finals de novembre estic d'exàmens, i suposo que l'aniolgarcia estarà igual
<rafael_carreras> doncs què tal el 3 de desembre?
<aniolgarcia> Jo generalment tinc els dissabtes ocupats, però a partir del 19 de novembre crec que ho tinc millor
<wagafo> A mi el 3 de novembre de moment em va bé
<rafael_carreras> de desembre
<AniolMarti> Si és un dissabte, perfecte
<wagafo> M''ho anoto per no comprometre'm en alguna altre cosa
<aniolgarcia> Jo crec que també podria
<rafael_carreras> sí, dissabte
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, a veure com els va a ells
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ja estem, oi?
<AniolMarti> Això sembla :)
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Sí, vinga, bon vespre a tots!
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, bona nit
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2017-10-04
<rafael_carreras> Bon vespre a tothom
<AniolM> Bona nit! Soc al metro, així que potser em desconnecto de cop i volta
<wagafo> Hola, bona nit!
<Josepgallart> Hola bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> Així que qnem pel segon
<AniolM> Crec que no se t'ha enviat un missatge rafael_carreras
<AniolM> O jo no l'he rebut
<Josepgallart> Ni jo
<rafael_carreras_> Sóc al tren i això va com va
<rafael_carreras_> Preparatius per la propera festa a Deltebre
<rafael_carreras_> Cartell fet, graella tancada
<wagafo> Aquest cop hem anat a temps
<rafael_carreras_> Em falta demanar el pack
<wagafo> Podríem fer el formulari d'inscripció doncs
<AniolM> A part del pack ja us he comentat que tinc enganxines de la FSF
<rafael_carreras_> O
<Josepgallart> Molt be Aniol
<rafael_carreras_> Ui, surto del tren, ja us llegiré
<AniolM> Surto del metro
<Josepgallart> De que anava el segon punt?
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit i perdoneu pel retard!
<wagafo> El segon punt era el tema de la festa, el primer el "no-jam",  almenys és el que posa a la wiki
<wagafo> Però la no-jam ja haviem comentat de no fer-la aquest cicle perquè tots anem molt liats...
<AniolM> Ja torno a ser aquí
<AniolM> El que posa la wiki és de l'última reunió
<Josepgallart> Dons sembla que ja o tenim
<wagafo> Sí, això sembla.
<aniolgarcia> Sí, jo també ho tindria bastant complicat per la no-jam...
<wagafo> Pero potser podem plegar avui. Pots fer el formulari d'inscipció, aniolgarcia?
<AniolM> aniolgarcia o AniolM?
<wagafo> volia dir AniolM
<AniolM> Però vaja, si l'aniolgarcia el vol fer cap problema :P
<aniolgarcia> Uf, per un moment m'he espantat!
<aniolgarcia> No, no, ja li ho deixo a l'AniolM, que jo encara el faria malament...
<Josepgallart> Be nois, ens veiem a Deltebre!!
<wagafo> Encara tindrem una altra reunó abans, em sembla
<AniolM> Jo no podré venir :(
<wagafo> Vinga, bona nit"
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2017-10-08
<jeremies> hola si el teu ubuntu es tanca de cop mentres s'estaven fent les actualitzacions automàtiques, això ho té en compte el sistema operatiu
#ubuntu-cat 2018-10-03
<tofona[m]> Hola ubuntaires! Necessito ajuda doncs en una actualització d'Ubuntu he perdut l'accés al sistema i el portàtil ara sols inicia amb Windows,  sense opció d'Ubuntu. Alguna idea?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Bona nit
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és la no-jam, la fem o no la fem?
<wagafo> Jo podria dissabte 20 d'octubre
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> La no-jam és la jam de traducció?
<wagafo> Sí, es la jam de feina, traduccions i el que caigui
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> OK, gràcies.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> el 20 man demanat que faci una xerrade sobre programari lliure a Santa Eulalia de Ronsana
<wagafo> Dèiem de muntar el sistema de streaming a la no-jam
<wagafo> El dissabte 27 d'octubre també podria, pero em sembla que a l'última reunió vam comentar el 13 d'octubre i aquest dissabte no puc
<wagafo> Si no tenim un mínim de gent i un lloc on fer-ho, doncs no es pot fer
<wagafo> Com ho teníu la resta per al 20 o el 27?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Jo estic pendent de molts imprevistos probables, fins la mateixa setmana no sabré si puc anar-hi.
<rafael_carreras> jo no tinc problema cap dels dos dies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> En principi, tinc lliures els dos dissabtes.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ami no em va be
<wagafo> Aniols?
<aniolgarcia> Jo crec que tinc els dos lliures, però ara mateix no tinc l'agenda a mà i no us ho sabria dir del cert...
<wagafo> I quant a lloc com ho tenim?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Jo 13 i 20 ocupats
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> 27 encara no ho sé
<wagafo> Doncs si us sembla ho deixem provisional el dissabte 27 d'octubre, pendent de trobar un lloc i de confirmar que hi hagi un mínim de 4 o 5 assistents?
<rafael_carreras> entesos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Per mi bé
<aniolgarcia> d'acord
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ferpecte.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ok
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és la festa virtual
<rafael_carreras> en principi, depén molt de la no-jam
<rafael_carreras> així que potser que la deixem en suspens, com ho veieu?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bé, doncs, la festa virtual. Si us sembla bé, començo a oferir-la a #SantEsteveDeLesRoures i al mastodont.cat, a veure si hi ha interès.
<wagafo> Endavant, ggrappa
<wagafo> No farem festa física aquest cop?
<rafael_carreras> sí que en farem
<wagafo> Ah, d'acord
<wagafo> La virtual seria un streaming de la física
<rafael_carreras> ah, sí? jo tenia entés una altra cosa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, demà començo a llançar cables.
<rafael_carreras> pensava que seria una festa apart, un altre dia
<wagafo> Em sembla que això és el que havíem comentat l'última reunió
<wagafo> Per no complicar les coses
<rafael_carreras> ah, d'acord
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Nanit, gràcies al Telegram puc incorporar-me ara
<wagafo> Bona nit, SiscoGarcia
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Benvingut, Sisco!
<wagafo> Però com voleu, també es pot fer una altre dia si penseu que és factible
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, depèn de la demanda. Demà començo a tantejar per #SantEsteveDeLesRoures i pel Mastodont.cat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ok, ja aniràs informant, val?
<wagafo> No està funcionat del tot bé avui, em sembla que l'hem de revisar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ok
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs l'últim punt és la festa 18.10
<wagafo> Tenim alguna novetat?
<rafael_carreras> tenim lloc, que és l'ateneu la bòbila, a barcelona
<wagafo> Ah, que bé!
<rafael_carreras> i ens proposen el 10 de novembre
<wagafo> Reservem el 10!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Crec que podré anar-hi.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> okj el 10 perfecta
<wagafo> Tenim xerrades? O s'ha de fer la crida?
<rafael_carreras> s'ha de fer la crida encara
<rafael_carreras> però ja podeu proposar xerrades :-)
<wagafo> Molt bé, rafael_carreras
<wagafo> Jo estic molt liat aquest trimestre, a veure si omplim amb xerrades externes
<wagafo> liat=embolicat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> (Tranquil, wagafo, que el Virgili7 no és ubuntaire.)
<wagafo> Sort que tinc, ggrappa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Jeje
<wagafo> És un lurker
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Als voyeur
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que no
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Tu ho tens permés tot josep
<wagafo> SiscoGarcia, no li agrades al robot. Les teves entrades no surten a l'irc
<rafael_carreras> i les del vicent tampoc
<wagafo> No li agraden els valencians
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Iep! I les meues?
<wagafo> Tu ja et més d'aquí que d'allà
<wagafo> Estem?
<rafael_carreras> diria que sí
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<wagafo> Doncs vinga, anem a dormir abans que el robot ens banegi a totes
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Merci!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @aniolm [[0]: On 2018-10-09, 6 days from now, your membership], ^ Del Launchpad
<tofona[m]> > Hola ubuntaires! Necessito ajuda doncs en una actualització d'Ubuntu he perdut l'accés al sistema i el portàtil ara sols inicia amb Windows,  sense opció d'Ubuntu. Alguna idea?
#ubuntu-cat 2018-10-04
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Amb un disc d'instal•lació d'ubuntu es podria intentar arrencar el primer disc. Després reuninstal•lar grub.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> @aniolm, solucionat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [@aniolm, solucionat], Gràcies!
<tofona[m]> Intento connectar-me al xat per mitjà del canal IRC però no me'n surto
<wagafo> Ara t'has connectat perfectament!
<wagafo> En principi tot el que escrius aquí, surt al xat de Telegram, i viceversa
<wagafo> Una resposta que ha donat el Cubells que no sé si has vist al teu problema és: "Amb un disc d'instal•lació d'ubuntu es podria intentar arrencar el primer disc. Després reuninstal•lar grub."
<tofona[m]> D'acord, jo uso riot.im i us veig, però se m'ha obert una sala on se m'ha convidat, que es diu Freenode IRC Bridge status, que pensava que era el vostre xar IRC, i que al xatejar em retorna un error
<wagafo> Deu ser una altra cosa
<tofona[m]> Pel tema d'Ubuntu, el problema és que vaig abandonar Windows totalment i em vaig llençar a Ubuntu sense tenir els coneixements suficients i tret de instalarlo en el seu dia, no se fer gran cosa mes
<tofona[m]> Tornant al error de connexió,  wagafo, en riot.im he obert una sala i t'hi he convidat  i quan t'envio un missatge, l'altra sala que he dit abans em diu que hi ha un error. Deu ser perquè vosaltres us connecteu amb IRC i jo no.
<tofona[m]> Received an error on chat.freenode.net: err_nononreg
<tofona[m]> ["tofona[m]","wagafo","You must log in with services to message this user - see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration"]
<tofona[m]> Tornant a Ubuntu, agrairia si algú em pogués donar suport, ja sigui en persona o bé en xat privat
<cubells> hola tofona[m]
<cubells> és difícil ajudar-te perquè no sabem el que has fet.
<cubells> ho mirem?
<tofona[m]> Hola cubells
<tofona[m]> Tinc un portátil amb Windows 8, i en el seu dia vaig crear dues particions i vaig instal·lar Ubuntu 14.04, però em va costar molt doncs no en sabia res i tenia el problema afegit del UEFI, però ho vaig fer.
<tofona[m]> He anat actualizant Ubuntu i en la darrera, en ple procés, es va reimiciar el sistema tot sol i arranca directament amb Windows
<cubells> pero com tens les particions? És un sol disc o són diversos discs?
<tofona[m]> Estic encara amb 14.04 i volia fer còpia de les dades i canviar a18.04 però he fet tard. Podria mirar de solucionar-ho jo però em fa por perdre les dades que tinc si faig alguna cosa malament
<cubells> Això no és problema, pots actualitzar de 14.04 a 16.04 i de 16.04 a 18.04.
<tofona[m]> Les particions són totes en un disc de 500GB
<cubells> Perfecte
<cubells> Saps cremar una iso d'ubuntu a un cd?
<tofona[m]> Si
<cubells> doncs crema una iso d'ubuntu 18.04 a un cd i arrenca l'ordinador amb el cd posat.
<cubells> en arrencar el cd, apareix el menú del d'instal·lació amb una darrera opció: Intenta arrencar des del primer disc
<cubells> amb aquesta opció hauries de poder entrar en ubuntu. Després cal reinstal·lar grub
<cubells> Entens?
<tofona[m]> Tinc el live cd del 14.04. Puc provar-ho amb aquest. El que no se és com reinstal·lar el grub, ni si en el procés d'actualització va passar alguna cosa que hagi corromput el sistema
<cubells> no sé si el livecd de la 14.04 té aquesta última opció. Mira-ho. Si el sistema està corromput em té igual. El tema és que arrenqui ubuntu, encara que siga en una finestra de comandaments. Una vegada dins es pot solucionar.
<cubells> Per reinstal·lar grub:
<cubells> # grub-install /dev/sda
<cubells> (suposant que el teu disc dur sigui /dev/sda a ubuntu)
<cubells> i després
<cubells> # update-grub
<cubells> I arreando.
<tofona[m]> Gràcies, ho provaré així però no tinc massa temps i fins demà no crec que pugui. Ja et diré. Una pregunta més: on puc trobar el fitxer del grub?
<cubells> fitxer del grub?
<cubells> explica't
<tofona[m]> El fitxer de configuració on defineixes els paràmetres com prioritats, temps.....
<cubells> En la versió actual (grub2) està a /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tofona[m]> Gràcies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @cubells [<cubells> Això no és problema, pots actualitzar de 14.04 a 16.04 i de 16.04 a 18 …], Compte, tofona, que un d'aquests salts (de 14 a 16) em va donar problemes i no em va acabar bé, vaig haver d'instal·lar la 16 de zero.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @cubells [<cubells> no sé si el livecd de la 14.04 té aquesta última opció. Mira-ho. Si el …], Home, Cubells, no li digués "finestra de comandaments", que el vas a espantar... Digues... No sé... "eina universal de resolució de problemes" 😇😇😇
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> En fer l'últim avís també enviarà aquest missatge
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @aniolm [En fer l'últim avís també enviarà aquest missatge], Perfecte, moltes gràcies @aniolm
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> A disposar
#ubuntu-cat 2018-10-06
<tofona[m]> cubells:
<tofona[m]> > no sé si el livecd de la 14.04 té aquesta última opció. Mira-ho. Si el sistema està corromput em té igual. El tema és que arrenqui ubuntu, encara que siga en una finestra de comandaments. Una vegada dins es pot solucionar.
<tofona[m]> Hola de nou.  Ni el live cd 14.04 ni el 18.04 tenen aquesta darrera opció d'arrencar des del primer disc. Llavors no puc iniciar Ubuntu.  Es pot reparar el grub des de windows?
<wagafo> tofona[m] Per accedir al punt de muntatge / d'una instal·lació d'Ubuntu des d'una sessió autònoma ("life") s'han de seguir les ordres que et passo a continuació:
<wagafo> Suposem que el dispositiu del disc és /dev/sda, si es un altre canvia-ho, inicia la sessió life i escull "Provar l'ubuntu"
<wagafo> Un cop que estàs a l'escriptori de la sessió life obre un terminal i entra:
<wagafo> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<wagafo> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<wagafo> sudo mount -o bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts
<wagafo> sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
<wagafo> sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys
<wagafo> sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<wagafo> sudo chroot /mnt
<wagafo> Ara ja estàs en la instal·lació d'ubuntu que no pots arrencar. Pots entrar l'ordre que vols:
<wagafo> sudo update-grub
<wagafo> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<wagafo> Sudo no és massa necessari en aquestes dues últimes ordres perquè ja ets grub
<wagafo> Per sortir:
<wagafo> exit
<wagafo> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<wagafo> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<wagafo> sudo umunt /mnt/dev/pts
<wagafo> A veure si hi ha sort
<wagafo> Amb alló de "ja ets grub" volia dir "ja ets root"
<tofona[m]> Vaig a provar....
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Assegura't quin dispositiu té el teu "/", les ordres que t'he donat suposen que és /dev/sda1, però pot ser un altre
<tofona[m]> sd7 . Vaig per sudo mount -o bind (espai) /sys  /mnt/sys
<tofona[m]> Perdó,  sda7
<tofona[m]> Error en sudo grub-install /dev/sda ==>  cannot find EFI directory
<tofona[m]> Que poder ha de ser sda7?
<tofona[m]> He tirat endavant i he reiniciat i res. No arrenca.
<tofona[m]> Gràcies wagafo pet intentar-ho, però no me n'he sortit. Ja porto 3 dies aixi i avui tota la tarda sense solucionar-ho i ja estic desesperat i atemorit perquè Windows em crida. Hi ha alguna ànima caritativa a Bcn que ens puguem veure en persona?  Vaig on em digui.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Preguntu? No pots recupera la informacio e instalar de nou?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Si jo estigués a barcelona, cap problema. Malauradament estic a valència.
<tofona[m]> Gràcies cubells, una mica lluny. La informació la podria recuperar però el que em preocupa és uns correus que tenia preparats per enviar en el Thunderbird i que tenen info que no tinc en altre lloc.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Això està tot a la carpeta .thunderbird del home
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Arrarca una sesio life i recupera tot i instalacio de 0
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> I això que dius que a una livecd no hi ha una opció per arrencar des del primer disc dur no és cert.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> En la 18.04 quan arrenques el cd hi ha:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Provar sense instal•lar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Instal•lar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> I la darrera arrencar des del primer disc dur (o algo així)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> He fet un munt d'instal•lacions amb el livecd.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Livecd no. Iso de la versió desktop.
<tofona[m]> Miraré de recuperar aquesta informació i seguiré intentant recuperar el grub/sistema i si no ho aconsegueixo, tornaré a instal·lar de 0, cosa que ara per ara encara no se com fer, però sembla que no pugui ser que  no hi hagi altra manera. Gràcies a tots per l'ajuda.
<tofona[m]> Per cert cubells, a mi no em surt l'opció que dius d'arrencar des del primer disc dur. La darrera opció és 'check disk....'
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Demà et passo captura.
<tofona[m]> Ok. Jo tinc 18.04.1 LTS burnt avui
#ubuntu-cat 2018-10-07
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Eu provat supergrub?, https://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<tofona[m]> > <cubells> Això està tot a la carpeta .thunderbird del home
<tofona[m]> Hola cubells, iniciant sistema amb live cd, no tinc permisos per visualitzar ni copiar la carpeta .thunderbird del home.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Quan has seguit les meves instruccions, tot i que no t'ha deixat actualitzar el grub, si sda7 era el teu disc després de "chroot" t'hauria de deixar veure totes les dades a /home/...
<tofona[m]> Just amb aixo estic ara. Amv la terminal eig les dades de la sessió live (root@ubuntu:~#) però no les del sistema que tinc instal·lat (crec que deu see root@jo:~#)
 * tofona[m] uploaded an image: VectorImage_2018-10-07_122836.jpg (72KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/UfGkGliIJEcaJqfvjctwiDyC >
<tofona[m]> En la BIOS he fet que iniciï Ubuntu primer i surt el de la foti
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> No sé si encara et servirà, però sembla que per instal·lar el grub a una partició efi: … grub-install --target=x86_64-efi /dev/sda … AIxò despŕes del "chroot"
<tofona[m]> Gràcies wagafo, ho provaré però no avui, que estic esgotat. Porto tot el dia provant i res. I temporalment m'han deixat un portàtil amb Windows 8.1 i hi he posat Ubuntu 18.04 i ara el Windows no s'inicia,  però podré anar fent fins que recuperi el meu. Total, mig desastre.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-09-30
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona tarda, tinc un segon patrocinador per la festa de Caldes, es APP infornatica, ens donara material per el sorteig, probablement una tauleta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Guai
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Vaja, que bé.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😄
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Genial!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> cuan us vagui be si el podeu posar al costat de calidae
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> moltes gracies 😋
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Dos patrocinadors? Ja feia anys que això no ens passava! 👍👍👍👍
#ubuntu-cat 2019-10-01
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @ggrappa [Dos patrocinadors? Ja feia anys que això no ens passava! 👍👍👍👍], Hauríem de regular això, jo també podria patrocinar no esta, totes. Depén de les condicions.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Hauríem de regular això, jo també podria patrocinar no esta, totes. Depén de les …], +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @cubells [Hauríem de regular això, jo també podria patrocinar no esta, totes. Depén de les …], No entenc aixo que dius, mentres no siguin productes amb windos, no veig que mes cal regular
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Les peles que cal aportar a cada festa per ser considerat patrocinador. Amb quines condicions ets patrocinador: surts a la samarreta de la festa i/o surts als díptics i/o surts al mailing...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Fem factura o no...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Jo he sigut patrocinador vàries vegades d'altres esdeveniments.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> En el meu cas ningu dona diners, un fara samarretes per els inscrits  apartir de un diseny inicial de un company i el altre donera producte per sorteig
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Ja però això no és l'ideal.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Cap a demanat res tret de fer una xerrada i per que els i vaig proposar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> si féssim factura, hauríem de fer declaració de renda...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> No existim com a entitat, no podem fer factura
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Ho he posat com a exemple. No siguem negatius. Entenc que enteneu el que dic per regular.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Si som entitat sense ànim de lucre, no cal factura. He sigut comptable 9 anys, o siga que ho sé.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Ara bé, si regulem el tema podem facilitar-nos les festes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Per exemple: patrocini 100€
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Surts a les samarretes i díptics.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Si anconseguim 5 són 500€ que podem gastar en: samarretes festa, menys despesa en àpats, pagar fotocòpies, etc
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @cubells [Si som entitat sense ànim de lucre, no cal factura. He sigut comptable 9 anys, o …], no som entitat de cap mena, no existim devant la dministracio
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> I?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Per tant no cal facturar.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-10-02
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Vicent, t'ha tocat fer el REGLAMENT DE PATROCINI DE LES FESTES UBUNTAIRES.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> per cert, que avui hi ha reunió i en Bot no hi diu res.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @rcarreras [Vicent, t'ha tocat fer el REGLAMENT DE PATROCINI DE LES FESTES UBUNTAIRES.], Feia temps que no aplicàvem la regla RC 😁😁😁😁.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @rcarreras [per cert, que avui hi ha reunió i en Bot no hi diu res.], Reunió? Ai, cordons! No sé si estaré despert... Vinga, farem un esforç.
<wagafo> <ubuntaires_teleg "<rcarreras> per cert, que avui h"> El bot del pont entre matrix i telegram està despert, l'altre s'ha anat de festa  i està de ressaca.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> hehe
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @wagafo> <ubuntaires_teleg "<rcarreras> per cert, que avui h" [<wagafo> <ubuntaires_teleg "<rcarreras> per cert, que avui h"> El bot del pont e …], Aleshores, encara no ens hem de preocupar per la Rebel·lió dels Bots?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> A vore si ho recorde. Sempre m'oblide 😢
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> jo també ho tinc complicat, a veure si puc venir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Tinc una reunio a Barcelona, si no se allarga espero poder conectarme
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> A aquest pas, el Rafael i jo jugarem al set i mig.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> No arribo, sap greu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [No arribo, sap greu], Mecatxis...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Hola bona nit
<giorgiograppa> Bona nit, companys!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> Ah, mira, ja en som uns quants.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Visca
<giorgiograppa> Visca la mare superiora!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Visca
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> Bona nit, Walter!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El primer punt és l'Alguer
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> La festa del Alguer esta aturada
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> De moment, no hem rebut resposta
<giorgiograppa> Mecatxis...
<aniolgarcia> Oh...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bé, de moment esperarem
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> A veure si responen
<wagafo> Doncs haurem d'esperar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Segon punt: la graella de la festa de Caldes.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sembla que està força plena
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Nomes tenim una hora buida
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I no he fet la crida a la participació
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> La faré avisant que només tenim un lloc.
<wagafo> Potser aquest cop no haurem d'omplir graella els de l'equip
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Sempre podem obrir una altre aula si fes falta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Mmm, prefereixo no dividir
<wagafo> Ja seria l'hòstia tenir sessions paral·leles
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí venen més de 100 persones, sí
<giorgiograppa> Millor no! A veure si acabem tenint 3 en una sala i 4 en l'altra; de públic, dic.
<wagafo> Normalment tampoc és que des de les crides aconseguim un allau de propostes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No 😄
<wagafo> Però bé, a aquestes alçades a les ultimes festes no teníem ni una xerrada confirmada
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I tant!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Me aplicat el que diem sobre els equips locals
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Exacte, molt bé!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Tercer punt: visita cultural
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> La Roser ja te apunt la ruta cultural
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Carai que ràpid
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> :p
<wagafo> Quina és la idea de la visita cultural? Per a acompanyants? Nosaltres estarem embolicats a la festa, oi?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Si es per acompanyants
<wagafo> D'acord
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Doncs quart punt: no-jam a l'Arboç
<giorgiograppa> Vinga, sus explico.
<giorgiograppa> Ho tenim tot de cara, crec que ja està aprovat i tot pel Consel Escolar i només falta el vist-i-plau se Serveis Territorials.
<giorgiograppa> No hauria de ser cap problema.
<giorgiograppa> De tota manera, dilluns parlaré un altre cop amb el director a veure que me'n diu.
<wagafo> És una setmana abans de la festa?
<giorgiograppa> Però no hi preveig cap problema.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, una setmana abans
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Buenu i,... ON DINAREM?
<wagafo> A veure si puc, no ho sabré fins a més a prop de la data
<wagafo> No hi ha Mac Donalds al Vendrell?
<giorgiograppa> No patiu pel dinar. Encara no he volgut parlar amb la cantinera sobre el tema, però ho té una mica complicat. Si no ens pot arreglar un dinaret com en l'altra ocasió, hi ha bones alternatives.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Excel·lent
<giorgiograppa> No, cap Donald Trump al Vendrell, tranquils.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Recordeune la data!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El 9N
<giorgiograppa> Ui quina data més bona per a fer coses subversives...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bé, alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Res per aquí
<giorgiograppa> Tot dit, crec.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo sí, pels que no ho sàpiguen, els de Caliu celebrem el 20è aniversari a casa meva i ja s'hi han apuntat 21 persones
<giorgiograppa> Quin dia és la bacanal?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Per si hi voleu venir, farem barbacoa el 26 d'octubre
<giorgiograppa> Ui... no ho tinc clar. Ja ho miraré.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @rcarreras [Per si hi voleu venir, farem barbacoa el 26 d'octubre], No puc, moltes gracies!!
<aniolgarcia> M'ho miro, a veure si puc ser-hi!
<wagafo> Jo tampoc no puc
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Si algú vol venir, que m'avisi, que no vindrà d'un més.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bé, jo ja estic
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Estem tots?
<wagafo> Doncs bona nit a tothom
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bona nit
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> nanit... arribo ara, acabo de llegir els logs i veig que heu estat molt productius
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> pel que fa a la celebració del 20è aniversari de Caliu em temo que no podré venir (com ja he comentat a la llista), però si canviés la cosa avisaria Rafael
#ubuntu-cat 2019-10-03
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Companys, ja he parlat amb el meu director. Efectivament, l'activitat ja ha estat aprovada en Consell escolar, tindrem el centre obert de 9.00 a 14.30; dinarem en un dels restaurants del poble.
<rcarreras> molt rebé.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Perfecte!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Best Penguin Linux Wallpapers – Linux Hint … https://linuxhint.com/best_penguin_linux_wallpapers/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :D
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> M'agraden tots.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Sembla que sóc més selectiu :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [Best Penguin Linux Wallpapers – Linux Hint … https://linuxhint.com/best_penguin_li …], Oix, m'encanten *_*
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Són monissims!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-10-05
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> SYN
<amarti> ACK
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> 👌
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sànscrit medieval...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Protocol TCP
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Això deia jo 🤪.
